# Cooling Fan for DSL Modem



## TheBishop (Apr 24, 2010)

I looked around this forum but did not find a location for this question so:

I just replaced my DSL modem for the 3rd time in 2 years, simply dies after about eight months. Not during or after a storm, they just die. I think they just over heat, always very warm to hot to the touch.
I found a 38Volt DC Centaur cooling fan with a 12 V 300ma fan on it now and its always slightly warm to the touch. If I connect a 24Volt Transformer to the 38V cooling fan the speed increases but at the 12V RPMs the DSL modem seems to be OK. 

The fan has been running for three weeks, the fan is cool and so is the DSL modem.

I do know cheap parts are used in different modems, but I think heat is the biggest problem.

Any ideas on making the DSL modem last longer?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you stack anything on top or below the modem?  There are vents usually on the top and bottom, so make sure there is plenty of air flow.


----------



## TheBishop (Apr 24, 2010)

*No*

No,  the modem is open to any air flow on all six sides. I thought about drilling more air holes or vents into the top since 90% of the vents are just on the two sides. Heat rises but seems the manufacturers only worry about cross flowing air. 
Both fans I've tried work great forceing out or drawing out the heat from the modem. 
Just seems that a built in air flow would be the smart thing to do, but then I wouldn't ordering a new modem every 8 months or so.
\Only time will tell if the fan idea works to increase the life of the modem

I would pay a few dollars more if there was an option on new modem for a fan to keep it from over heating.


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting. My family has been using DSL/Cable for the past 6 years (4 years DSL/2 years cable) and we haven't broken any modems yet. What's the ambient temperature of the place where you put your modem?


----------



## TheBishop (Apr 24, 2010)

Sat on a shelf cooking with nothing around it for at least 12."  Now, an almost silent fan sits next to it keeping it cool to the touch.
I think Motorola has been using the cheapest material around lately. I once thought Motorola was the best you could buy. My company used Motorola for 30 years and most of the equipment is still in operation.

They all must be made today in a third world country where they keep the employees chained to a rock.


----------



## Jiffyman (Apr 24, 2010)

What do you keep your a/c set on in your house? Ours is kept at 75. We also have a vonage Motorola router that's going on 7 years now and still in perfect operation. I think we also have some cheapy belkin routers 3 yrs. Maybe you just have bad ju-ju. Pretty much none of our networking equipment has ever died, it usually just gets discarded with upgrades.


----------



## TheBishop (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually, I'm on my 4th Motorola DSL modem, before that my Westell moden lasted 2 years before it suddenly died.
I know lightning can damage electronics, and even power outages can hurt things when the power returns. We always unplug the dial-tone cord or dsl cord during storms, but each Motorola modem dies when the day is clear and nothing but the lack of an internal cooling fan, in my opinion causes them to die early.
As a retired telephone man I know that every time the telephone rings on my combination DSL/Dial-tone line, up to 90 volts of AC current is sent out to make the telephone ring, could over time age the DSL side of the equipment.

Am I the only one here that doesn't have a cable modem.

And, the air is set on 73 year round, and we live in South Louisiana


----------



## Jiffyman (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure that the equipment is designed to handle the changes in voltage. High humidity may be an issue though. When this router does die go out and find a new brand. Obviously Motorola isn't working for you. You should look around on the web for companys/routers with good reps. Your not the only one with DSL either we have aDSL. Our router is an Actiontec q1000 provided by Qwest. No need for filters with it either. Do you have aDSL or regular ol' DSL? The difference is in speed.


----------

